# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil veilig bij gebruik laxeermiddelen?

## mickey

als je 'n laxeerpil neemt is het dan zo dat de pil nog veilig is?
aangezien ik altijd gelezen engehoord heb dat als je veel ontlasting heb en je darmen dus opgewekt worden dat de pil dan onbetrouwbaar is?
is dat zo?

----------


## _meisje_

wat ik wel weet als je aan de diaree bent dat hij onveilig is.. en dat gebeurt met een laxeerpil tog ?

----------


## mickey

Ja dat dacht ik dus ook, de 1 zegt van wel ander van niet. Thank you

----------


## _meisje_

kijk er iig mee uit :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Lees eens het topic 'Alles over de pil en menstruatie' in deze rubriek!

Grtjs Agnes

----------

